# Bridge ?



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

i know the perche (circle in green) has to go away but what do i do about that bushing (circled in Red).


Also do i remove and put back......... the brace that is holding the upper control arms? 

i want to plate the innerds also.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

thats just a shock mount, you dont need that


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

hey.....you always drunk 

should i be listening to you :biggrin: 

I hope that's all it is, i shouldn't get and squeaks then.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we cut the whole perch out...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

the cylinder will squeak every now and then, I spray that white grease shit on the cylinders every 3-4 months to stop it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

also i suggest u get a piece of C channel thats 8 inches wide and u get it to the length from outside frame rail to the opposite outside frame rail...then notch it out so that u can weld it flush ontop of the frame

label 1 is the C channel from a side view

label 2 is the channel notched out sitting flush ontop of the frame rails but u can see the rest sits inside the frame rails

label 3 is the frame rails


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2009, 10:30 PM~12919372
> *also i suggest u get a piece of C channel thats 8 inches wide and u get it to the length from outside frame rail to the opposite outside frame rail...then notch it out so that u can weld it flush ontop of the frame
> 
> label 1 is the C channel from a side view
> ...


i follow completly. so leave that brace for the upper trailing arm alone? 

Just plate around them?

BTW all i have is a piece of channel that is 10" wide it's very beefy.











i think it's bigger than 1/4"


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

it looks like its 1/4"


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 5 2009, 08:34 PM~12919426
> *i follow completly. so leave that brace for the upper trailing arm alone?
> 
> Just plate around them?
> ...



yes u dont cut that section for the upper trailing arms out..u butt the bridge right up against it and weld it to that section..u only notch out that brace at the bottom to allow the upper trailing arms to come down further...i also would suggest u get new rubber hose lines for ur gas tank if u plan on running them above the bridge...that piece will work just fine lol...i suggest the 8 inches over the 6 inch becuz the coils fit under the 8 and using the 6 the coils have a chance of turning outside the bridge


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn dawg, 

thanks for the info,  

I just didn't want to make a mistake with this big ass piece of steel. there ain't no room for error with this thing.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

coils like to get stuck outside of the bridge on a 6" also


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

This help? Its an 8" bridge.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Feb 5 2009, 10:25 PM~12920848
> *coils like to get stuck outside of the bridge on a 6" also
> *



yes...that was the reason i said to use a 8 inch over the 6 inch just for that reason...my 73 monte carlo had the 6 inch and the fuckin rear end never lifted evenly cuz 1 coil would be on the inside and the other on the outside...or they both be on the outside but the tail was turned above it...PAIN IN THE FUCKIN ASS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What a great help guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 6 2009, 01:18 AM~12921599
> *What a great help guys. :thumbsup:
> *


X2

that piece I have is 10 inches I shouldn't have any problems right?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 5 2009, 10:32 PM~12921791
> *X2
> 
> that piece I have is 10 inches I shouldn't have any problems right?
> *


I would use 8" if it was me, but since you have the 10'' you could make it work.

Just make sure you cope out the channel like Regalrider86 to fit slightly over the top of the frame frame rail.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i ususaly use a 8" channel and cut a 8" slot in the stock perches and go from inner rail to inner rail then weld the bridge to the stock perches it will be super strong you may have to notch the front edge of the bridge to clear the ears on the pumpkin depending on how low it lays out


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

you can see the bridge we did on a G body frame..how its welded ontop of the frame rails but notched out to allow it to sit flush ontop of the frame and the other section slid inbetween the frame rails..i circled the rear of the frame in red so u can see how the bridge is inbetween the frame rails but mounted from ontop of the frame rails and what i outlined in green is the bottom of the C channel..hope that clears it up


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

cope it 
notch it 
sitting flush........


i'm on it..........thanks guys.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 08:38 AM~12923801
> *cope it
> notch it
> sitting flush........
> ...


good now get to work lol


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

would it be okay if i turned the 6 inch c channel right side up? so its flat, and has the cylinders coming through?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> would it be okay if i turned the 6 inch c channel right side up? so its flat, and has the cylinders coming through?
> [/quote
> 
> ???


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 6 2009, 03:23 PM~12927569
> *would it be okay if i turned the 6 inch c channel right side up? so its flat, and has the cylinders coming through?
> *



you would be loosing room for coil and hace no pockets essentially. 6" is very tight for anything over a 1ton coil though


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

i got it coped, and notched but that bitch is not sitting flush :angry: 




















but it doesn't look like it's going to hit the arms or the exhaust.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 6 2009, 03:23 PM~12927569
> *would it be okay if i turned the 6 inch c channel right side up? so its flat, and has the cylinders coming through?
> *



ya u can do that too..but you still can have the coils turn to the channel...or what u can do is get some metal and extend ur 6 inch channel into a 8 inch on both sides of where the spring would sit and make a bring pocket using some 8 inch diameter tubing....

but id prefer the 8 inch....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 05:34 PM~12928990
> *i got it coped, and notched but that bitch is not sitting flush  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



good work homie...looks good...now what you should do is put in a triangular piece to close that gap...then a flat piece to close the gap ontop of the frame rail as well...then on the inside just add some plate so that it appears that the channel is sitting ontop of the piece of plate u put inside...i hope this picture of my bridge with the plate under it gives u a better understanding of what im talkin about


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

and this is what i would do to ur bridge with some metal using the triangle shapes i mentioned before to fill in the gap..


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

so put triangles in the red.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

That's funny you beat me to it. i guess i understand then. 

do i want to hold my spring from the inside (3.5") circle or from the outside (6") circle pipe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 06:05 PM~12929308
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha ya in red..but u also want to box in the back sides as well so theres no gap on top of the frame rails


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 06:09 PM~12929341
> *That's funny you beat me to it.  i guess i understand then.
> 
> do i want to hold my spring from the inside (3.5") circle or from the outside (6") circle pipe
> *


For mine, i'm planning on welding some cce top cups to the bridge so the spring will kind of always fall back into place after coming out of a 3 wheel. I wouldn't put 6" pipe for the spring to sit inside for 2 reasons: appearance and i woulnd't want a spring hanging up on the rim of the pipe.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 06:09 PM~12929341
> *That's funny you beat me to it.  i guess i understand then.
> 
> do i want to hold my spring from the inside (3.5") circle or from the outside (6") circle pipe
> *



oh nevermind i figured it out lol...i didnt use anything for the spring other than the bridge


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 6 2009, 08:20 PM~12929436
> *For mine, i'm planning on welding some cce top cups to the bridge so the spring will kind of always fall back into place after coming out of a 3 wheel.  I wouldn't put 6" pipe for the spring to sit inside for 2 reasons:  appearance and i woulnd't want a spring hanging up on the rim of the pipe.
> *


top cups huh? ima check it out.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 06:23 PM~12929452
> *top cups huh? ima check it out.
> *


u can do that but i dont find it necessary...the reverse deepcups hold the spring in place...i havent had a issue with my coils 1 time in 4 yrs


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

king, you don't have any squeak issues?


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

what the hell do these reverse DEEP CUPS look like, 

Can i make them.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 06:28 PM~12929487
> *king, you don't have any squeak issues?
> *



nope...the squeaking you hear is usually the cylinder rubbing on the inside of the sheetmetal..so when u put the cylinder thru the sheetmetal, u cut the hole about 1/4 larger diameter than the cylinder is...the reverse deepcup is picture above in the pic showing my purple coil...its the same thing as a deepcup for the front..except the hole is cut open to allow the whole cup to slide over the cylinder and the deep pocket of the cup slides over the collar of the cylinder...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 06:30 PM~12929502
> *what the hell do these reverse DEEP CUPS look like,
> 
> Can i make them.
> *



ya u can...they can be made using platform cups otherwise known as shallow cups and u use a hole saw to drill the center of the cup out to fit over the cylinder then u weld on a piece of pipe on the end of the cup to make it taller to keep the coil in place


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Feb 6 2009, 06:23 PM~12929448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here's my reverse deep cups










installed (they just sit on top of the collar on the cylinder)










and here's some deep cups for the front. these can be turned into reverse deep cups for the rear by drilling them out.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 6 2009, 08:01 PM~12930148
> *Most i've seen don't have anything between the spring and the bridge.  I have the cce top cups already so i was going to use them but now that i looked at a bunch of bridge setups, seems i may not need them.  I just don't want any squeaks, ya know.
> here's my reverse deep cups
> 
> ...


the main problem i have with the top cups is that the coils when u cut them arent flat on top..so the top cup wont even sit flush on the coil...it will sit at a angle....if u dont want squeaks just drill the hole in the sheetmetal a slightly larger diameter of the cylinder..and if u dont cut it enough it will squeak for a lil while until the cylinder rubs it down out of its way...but my stereo system over powers and squeaks i may have...lol...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2009, 10:39 PM~12931298
> *the main problem i have with the top cups is that the coils when u cut them arent flat on top..so the top cup wont even sit flush on the coil...it will sit at a angle....if u dont want squeaks just drill the hole in the sheetmetal a slightly larger diameter of the cylinder..and if u dont cut it enough it will squeak for a lil while until the cylinder rubs it down out of its way...but my stereo system over powers and squeaks i may have...lol...
> *


Right now, i have some homemade top cups(donut and pipe) and the springs are flat on both ends so there no squeak at all but with a small amount of coil, they were starting to hit the reverse deep cups so i grabbed the short cce ones for when i redo the rear suspension. I guess i'll give it a try without any top cups once i get a bridge in and see if the springs stay in place. :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2009, 04:50 PM~12929151
> *good work homie...looks good...now what you should do is put in a triangular piece to close that gap...then a flat piece to close the gap ontop of the frame rail as well...then on the inside just add some plate so that it appears that the channel is sitting ontop of the piece of plate u put inside...i hope this picture of my bridge with the plate under it gives u a better understanding of what im talkin about
> 
> 
> ...


so is that plate u talkin about just to sit next to the inside rail and flush with the c channel width also how big is that strip of plate in the pic and will all this info apply to a coupe deville 83


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 7 2009, 10:20 PM~12938130
> *Right now, i have some homemade top cups(donut and pipe) and the springs are flat on both ends so there no squeak at all but with a small amount of coil, they were starting to hit the reverse deep cups so i grabbed the short cce ones for when i redo the rear suspension.  I guess i'll give it a try without any top cups once i get a bridge in and see if the springs stay in place.  :biggrin:
> *



haha..well if the tops of ur coils are flat than doing top cups will work just fine...otherwise i wouldnt use them lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 8 2009, 12:16 AM~12939198
> *so is that plate u talkin about just to sit next to the inside rail and flush with the c channel width also how big is that strip of plate in the pic and will all this info apply to a coupe deville 83
> *



the plate was done after the bridge was installed...to link the bridge to the inside of the frame rails while also adding extra strength...yes this work will also apply to the caddy


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

ah ha, finally able to get some work done. i have the boys on cause wifey is at work, and all i hear is "Daddy can we have happy meal?"................it doesn't help that you can see mickey D's from the shop :banghead: :rant: 

but i got some more done. 





































i have to stick a thin piece in there before i join it to the frame. 

Now i'm just waiting for Empire cusoms and my 1/4" arch plates and spring pocket plates.

Thanks for the help so far everyone, don't stop helping no matter what i say elsewhere :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

wait you took the body off, thats cheating :biggrin:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

i cant imagine anyone doing this without taking it down this far, i know i'm probably wrong.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2009, 03:02 AM~12940174
> *the plate was done after the bridge was installed...to link the bridge to the inside of the frame rails while also adding extra strength...yes this work will also apply to the caddy
> *


thanks for the info homie this is a really good topic, makes me want to go yank the body off my lac now to do all this the right way


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

great topic


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 8 2009, 02:52 PM~12942114
> *thanks for the info homie this is a really good topic, makes me want to go yank the body off my lac now to do all this the right way
> *



ya we did a bridge to a 83 caddy as well just the body was on so we welded it to the inside of the frame rails and reinforced the inside of the frame rail as well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 8 2009, 02:31 PM~12941982
> *ah ha, finally able to get some work done. i have the boys on cause wifey is at work, and all i hear is "Daddy can we have happy meal?"................it doesn't help that you can see mickey D's from the shop  :banghead:  :rant:
> 
> but i got some more done.
> ...



nice work..only thing i would suggest is u take a level to the top of the channel and mount it so that the channel is level....this is so that the cylinders arent at a angle right off the bat goin thru the channel...


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

ok


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2009, 07:42 PM~12945034
> *ya we did a bridge to a 83 caddy as well just the body was on so we welded it to the inside of the frame rails and reinforced the inside of the frame rail as well
> *


sup homie could u send me some pics of where u welded the bridge in with the body still on i appreciate it


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 9 2009, 12:06 PM~12950780
> *sup homie could u send me some pics of where u welded the bridge in with the body still on  i appreciate it
> *


we didnt snap any pics...the old spring pockets were cut out and the bridge was put in place of those...it would put up there flush inbetween the frame rails....the caddys bridge sits a lil lower becuz how the arches are...u cant put the bridge flush to the top of the frame rail so u have to bring down a little so that the entire bridge is making contact with the inside frame rails...if u have the frame off the car then u could put the bridge ontop of the frame rails and be able to plate in the gaps


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't have the pics at home but looks like the caddy and the caprice are very similar in construction. I had problems with the spare tire depression in the trunk contacting my huge 10" bridge :biggrin: So I had to get creative. 

and I couldn't raise the frame fully up since the bridge was making contact with the body just above the frame, so I had to cut a little from it. Pictures would help so I'll toss them up tomorrow.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 PM~12956113
> *I don't have the pics at home but looks like the caddy and the caprice are very similar in construction. I had problems with the spare tire depression in the trunk contacting my huge 10" bridge  :biggrin:  So I had to get creative.
> 
> and I couldn't raise the frame fully up since the bridge was making contact with the body just above the frame, so I had to cut a little from it. Pictures would help so I'll toss them up tomorrow.
> *


coo


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 9 2009, 12:06 PM~12950780
> *sup homie could u send me some pics of where u welded the bridge in with the body still on  i appreciate it
> *



u just need to measure from inside of the frame rail to the inside of the other..then cut the bridge out to that measurement...then slide ur bridge up inbetween the frame rails so that the bridge is close to where the old perches were and weld it in place....the channel should be level as well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 9 2009, 11:26 PM~12957895
> *coo
> *



your bridge should be in this location from doing it with the body on...u can see in the pic that the bridge isnt flush up to the top..its located as high as it can go but still maintain full contact with the entire arch...


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2009, 10:35 PM~12958072
> *your bridge should be in this location from doing it with the body on...u can see in the pic that the bridge isnt flush up to the top..its located as high as it can go but still maintain full contact with the entire arch...
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin out homie this helps alot because i wanna cruise this summer and take it down later and do it official, so what would u reccomend as far as the front and rear susp. goes. i already got the front uppers ext. 1 1/2 and lower fronts are gettin a plate done to it what else do i need


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2009, 11:31 PM~12957988
> *u just need to measure from inside of the frame rail to the inside of the other..then cut the bridge out to that measurement...then slide ur bridge up inbetween the frame rails so that the bridge is close to where the old perches were and weld it in place....the channel should be level as well
> *


Any idea if i would be able to get an 8" c-channel in where it's notched to slide over the frame rails without lifting the frame up at all? Only reason i ask is because my rack is all welded in so if the body has to be lifted at all, then the rack has to come out


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 10 2009, 01:17 PM~12961630
> *Any idea if i would be able to get  an 8" c-channel in where it's notched to slide over the frame rails without lifting the frame up at all?  Only reason i ask is because my rack is all welded in so if the body has to be lifted at all, then the rack has to come out
> *


maybe somebody would know better than i would but i don't see it happening, that rack has to come out.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

i ran into a little trouble since my piece of angle is 10"s instead of 8" 





































Word to you all stick with 8 inches i really didn't have a choice cause i got this piece of channel for 20 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 10 2009, 11:17 AM~12961630
> *Any idea if i would be able to get  an 8" c-channel in where it's notched to slide over the frame rails without lifting the frame up at all?  Only reason i ask is because my rack is all welded in so if the body has to be lifted at all, then the rack has to come out
> *



if u have a few inches of room to play before the trunk floor hits the rack you may get really close then need to take a grinder with a kitty pay disc and grind the wheel well...its how i got mine in..cuz the rack was also in the way


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 10 2009, 06:06 PM~12965310
> *i ran into a little trouble since my piece of angle is 10"s instead of 8"
> 
> 
> ...


a good sheetmetal guy can fix all that to look like it never happend


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 09:42 PM~12966165
> *a good sheetmetal guy can fix all that to look like it never happend
> *


i'm hoping so,


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 10 2009, 10:17 AM~12961630
> *Any idea if i would be able to get  an 8" c-channel in where it's notched to slide over the frame rails without lifting the frame up at all?  Only reason i ask is because my rack is all welded in so if the body has to be lifted at all, then the rack has to come out
> *


u dont have to lift tha body homie. just measure inside to inside of rear frame archs and get a piece of 8" c channel at that lenght and lay on yr back and push tha channel up from under neath .


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Feb 11 2009, 01:01 PM~12973478
> *u dont have to lift tha body homie. just measure inside to inside of rear frame archs and get a piece of 8" c channel at that lenght and lay on yr back and push tha channel up from under neath .
> *


Am i going to be able to have enough room so it sits with the ends of the c-channel on top the frame rails without lifting it all though? Or are you referring to using c-channel just between the rails without having them sit on top on the sides?


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Feb 11 2009, 03:01 PM~12973478
> *u dont have to lift tha body homie. just measure inside to inside of rear frame archs and get a piece of 8" c channel at that lenght and lay on yr back and push tha channel up from under neath .
> *


If he had a two post lift life would be easier :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Feb 11 2009, 01:01 PM~12973478
> *u dont have to lift tha body homie. just measure inside to inside of rear frame archs and get a piece of 8" c channel at that lenght and lay on yr back and push tha channel up from under neath .
> *


he wants the channel to sit ontop of the arches not inbetween


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 02:26 PM~12974021
> *he wants the channel to sit ontop of the arches not inbetween
> *


Yup, and the rack is so close to the floor of the trunk that i don't think i'd get more than about 1/2" clearance taking the body bolts out.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

hey do ya'll think I need chains on a box chevy with my bridge?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2009, 06:21 PM~12919280
> *we cut the whole perch out...
> *


so are you saying that the bushing thats held by the spring perch isnt important?


and i plan on pushing my channel in from the bottom up, as long as my welds are strong, it wont make any difference from settng the channel on top with an over lap, right?


thanks


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

that's what I got, so I made it go away.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2009, 08:43 PM~12945058
> *nice work..only thing i would suggest is u take a level to the top of the channel and mount it so that the channel is level....this is so that the cylinders arent at a angle right off the bat goin thru the channel...
> *


make sure the frames level first too before leveling the c-channel lol.

Kingfish, ive been reading most of your posts in here and its all really great info. Learnt alot reading your posts


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 11 2009, 01:08 PM~12973938
> *Am i going to be able to have enough room  so it sits with the ends of the c-channel on top the frame rails without lifting it all though?  Or are you referring to using c-channel just between the rails without having them sit on top on the sides?
> *


yes c-channel that goes inside to inside of frame rail. u don't need to put it on top of rails inside is just as good as tha top but less work.lol..


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Feb 11 2009, 09:50 PM~12979028
> *so are you saying that the bushing thats held by the spring perch isnt important?
> and i plan on pushing my channel in from the bottom up, as long as my welds are strong, it wont make any difference from settng the channel on top with an over lap, right?
> thanks
> *


yes u gonna have to cut tha whole perch out body mount too. to get tha c-channel in tha factory position. u will b fine without tha mounts. mounting tha c-channel inside to inside of rails is just as good as top. its tha nikka's welds thats going to make it or break it.lol..


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 16 2009, 11:59 AM~13017257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 good pic. but i would'nt mount tha c-channel up side down. my o2


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 01:26 PM~12974021
> *he wants the channel to sit ontop of the arches not inbetween
> *



well hes going to have to cut tha set-up posts to lift tha body up enough to do that. which involves more work than  needed.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Feb 21 2009, 08:15 AM~13067549
> *yes u gonna have to cut tha whole perch out body mount too. to get tha c-channel in tha factory position. u will b fine without tha mounts. mounting tha c-channel inside to inside of rails is just as good as top. its tha nikka's welds thats going to make it or break it.lol..
> *



u dont have to cut the body mount bushing out...we didnt on a build..left it in place and the channel is still welded from ontop


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Feb 21 2009, 08:22 AM~13067570
> *well hes going to have to cut tha set-up posts to lift tha body up enough to do that. which involves more work than   needed.
> *



mines lifted when i lowered the frame out from the body..i just got the frame as low as it would go, then took a grinder with a kitty paw and grinded the fender pinch welded enough to slide the bridge in from one side and u cant even tell i did it


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Wussup homies..i ran into a slight problem last night..last night while playin with the switches, i noticed that it felt uneven..as i popped the trunk of my big body to see whats good, i noticed that my spring from the rear had somehow busted through the sheet metal and was in my trunk..i should of gotten a bridge done but its a little too late..any recommendation?..and how would i cover the big hole where the springs busted through? thanks.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Mar 11 2009, 06:37 PM~13251368
> *Wussup homies..i ran into a slight problem last night..last night while playin with the switches, i noticed that it felt uneven..as i popped the trunk of my big body to see whats good, i noticed that my spring from the rear had somehow busted through the sheet metal and was in my trunk..i should of gotten a bridge done but its a little too late..any recommendation?..and how would i cover the big hole where the springs busted through? thanks.
> *


Install a bridge and then pound the sheet metal back into place. You can fix the perch but for the work involved, might as well just run a bridge.


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 08:42 PM~12966165
> *a good sheetmetal guy can fix all that to look like it never happend
> *



Would you have to cut the floor out if used 8in channel? Im wondering is there a way you can put the channel in without cutting the floor or cutting the channel out for the ears on the rearend on a Cadillac?


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2009, 11:54 AM~13068824
> *mines lifted when i lowered the frame out from the body..i just got the frame as low as it would go, then took a grinder with a kitty paw and grinded the fender pinch welded enough to slide the bridge in from one side and u cant even tell i did it
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck welded that?


----------



## legalregalul (Jun 21, 2009)

Great info in these post's, but i'm still learning...I'm putting a bridge in my fleetwood should I cut the stock perches out with the body mount? I'm going to be welding the 8" channel inside of the frame rails..I'm just a complete NOOB looking for some advise


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i will be doing a bridge in a big body soon and i was thinking of using some pipe to sink the springs some does anyone see any problems with doing this? i will be welding the bridge inbetween the frame rails not on top


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 27 2010, 01:14 PM~18673792
> *i will be doing a bridge in a big body soon and i was thinking of using some pipe to sink the springs some does anyone see any problems with doing this? i will be welding the bridge inbetween the frame rails not on top
> 
> 
> ...


x2 but im doin it on a g body :biggrin: ....i got sum steel pipe an was wondering if i could cut the pipe an weld 4in tall like it is in pic on each side w/o makin em deep like in pic above??? help would be apreciated :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Sep 27 2010, 03:53 PM~18674621
> *x2 but im doin it on a g body :biggrin: ....i got sum steel pipe an was wondering if i could cut the pipe an weld 4in tall like it is in pic on each side w/o makin em deep like in pic above??? help would be apreciated :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



You'd have to cut your trunk floor. You'd get a better ride with more coil though.

Only problem I can think of is that if you three wheel, the coil on the dropped corner might bind with the pipe.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 27 2010, 05:51 PM~18676114
> *You'd have to cut your trunk floor. You'd get a better ride with more coil though.
> 
> Only problem I can think of is that if you three wheel, the coil on the dropped corner might bind with the pipe.
> *


oh really does this setup i got drawn require cuting out the trunk floor???? would this even work or would i be better off getting those cups they sell??? I got the frame off if that helps :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

any one got any suggestions on what im trying to do above :dunno: ???


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Sep 28 2010, 12:29 AM~18679228
> *oh  really does this setup i got drawn require cuting out the trunk floor???? would this even work or would i be better off getting those cups they sell??? I got the frame off if that helps :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Fuel lines go across the top so keep that in mind if you want to put the bridge tight with the trunk pan...... From the ones I've done in the past, I've left about an inch between the floor and the top of the bridge. You can weld a piece of 3"std pipe to keep the coil centered. The 3" pipe would fit in the i.d of the coil.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Sep 28 2010, 11:30 PM~18688366
> *any one got any suggestions on what im trying to do above  :dunno: ???
> *


Here is the last one I did. Fit under the stock trunk pan.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

This what I did for the mount.

Bored out the hole for the body cushion.










Capped the corner of the bridge tube










Didn't like the idea of the cushion sitting on such a small area. So to prevent the cusion from getting sliced by the edge of the tube I built up a ledge for it to rest on.
I need to get a small dia sander pad to clean up the inside corner still.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Oct 4 2010, 06:08 PM~18735048
> *Fuel lines go across the top so keep that in mind if you want to put the bridge tight with the trunk pan...... From the ones I've done in the past, I've left about an inch between the floor and the top of the bridge. You can weld a piece of 3"std pipe to keep the coil centered. The 3" pipe would fit in the i.d of the coil.
> *


yea good point i wanna keep the distance of bridge an trunk pan the same ima try to salvage the mount on top of the arch....about how many inches of 3in pipe should i use 3 -4in lenght???


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Oct 4 2010, 07:08 PM~18735708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn went all crazy :biggrin: ima stick with the 8in c channel i got an an use the 3in pipe for the coil....u do some sick work :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18735708
> *Here is the last one I did. Fit under the stock trunk pan.
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie nice ass weldes


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Oct 4 2010, 11:27 PM~18737302
> *damn went all crazy :biggrin:  ima stick with the 8in c channel i got  an an use the 3in pipe for the coil....u do some sick work :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.
Just don't put to long of a stub of pipe on there. If you going for high lock up the cylinder can bind up if it's too long. You don't need much more than 1 1/2".



> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Oct 5 2010, 11:30 AM~18740487
> *damn homie nice ass weldes
> *


The how to weld DVD made all the difference. :biggrin: Thanks though.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 5 2010, 09:36 AM~18740545
> *Thanks.
> Just don't put to long of a stub of pipe on there. If you going for high lock up the cylinder can bind up if it's too long. You don't need much more than 1 1/2".
> The how to weld DVD made all the difference. :biggrin: Thanks though.
> *


thanks


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

alright i got one more question im put the bridge on this following week i was wondering where to make the hole for the cylinders on a gbody i have the frame off and am using 8in c channel is there a distance from the frame rails to channel of where to cut :dunno:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

how come no one has said to reinforce the stock perches where u only need a piece of tubing in front and u dont disturb pan or nothing?????


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

ok so i got the 8in c channel in place an was wondering if there was a distance from frame rail to center of where to cut cylinder hole ???? i got some measurements is that about right thanks in advance


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

i have s channel that measures at 7" wide is this ok to use.

and do i need to put a full piece of metal on the inside of the arch like a reular reinforcement then fit the bridge to it then put another piece of metal on the arch connecting the inside of the c channel

and were does he end of the bridge st on the top of the arches, in the middle or flush with the outside of the arch


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I went with some 4 inch C channel and put some plate on the sides before putting it up to weld. This car was oily as fuck so i cut just enough to get the job done too it smoked up the shop and got me grimmie with every touch.



































Ill make my coil over sleves to finnish it off.


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

gotta keep this topic handy!:h5::drama:


----------



## six 4 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307538-is-the-frame-still-cool


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

can u just put an 8inch c channel in between frames under the perches n weld in w/o taking out perches


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

ok so if u have frame off bridge done cant u install the frame then just cut threw the holes in the trunk for the bridge so u dont have to find out were to cut them while the frame is off


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

frost1085 said:


> ok so if u have frame off bridge done cant u install the frame then just cut threw the holes in the trunk for the bridge so u dont have to find out were to cut them while the frame is off


That's exactly how i would do it. After body goes on the frame, then cut holes and install cylinders.


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

thats what i was going to go with just wanted to make sure thanks homie


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just wondering, what steps would be necessary to do a coil under set up ( coil on the axle) the issue that im going through is that on my A body 75 Monte is that there is only so little room to put a 10 inch cylinder in because it hits the upper deck panel to the speakers. If I were to use an 8 inch channel under the spring perches, would i gain clearance to put a 12inch cylinder and still lay the car all the way down???


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

im not sure but maybe telscopic cylinders call bmh


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

with coil under the cylinder sits lower.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*GOOD TOPIC :thumbsup:*


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

BINGO WE HAVE A WINNER!!! someone FINALLY didn't overlook the Bushing location



OUTHOPU said:


> This what I did for the mount.
> 
> Bored out the hole for the body cushion.
> 
> ...


----------



## jacoboram75 (Jan 6, 2012)

I spray that white grease shit on the cylinders every 3-4 months to stop it 

-------------------------------------------
electronic medical record system
medical practice management software


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 437098
View attachment 437099
View attachment 437100
View attachment 437101
This is a rear bridge im working on, going in a 81 Reagal. 5" x 2" tubing. 1/4" thick. 2" hole cutouts. 1/4" side plates. Just got to weld on the coil over shallow cups and then install. Slides right in with no cutting of the rear perches. And also clears the exhuast pipe. Alot stronger then the c-channel way. After time the c-channel will get weak and bend. Ill post more pictures when im done. 

OH, AND I GOT THEM FOR SELL TOO. OR I CAN INSTALL.:yes:


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty G idea shoot me a price on this


bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 437098
> View attachment 437099
> View attachment 437100
> View attachment 437101
> ...


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> Pretty G idea shoot me a price on this


$300 installed or $200 if you wanna take it like that and weld it in yourself.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 437098
> View attachment 437099
> View attachment 437100
> View attachment 437101
> ...


*
PIC OF ONE INSTALLED PLEASE.. THAT LOOKS NICE. *


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> PIC OF ONE INSTALLED PLEASE.. THAT LOOKS NICE. *


Yea should be in by today or tomorrow. Ill post up pictuers as soon as I can. Thanks for the complamaints. This whole forum people cutting up this and that and no disrespect to anyone but I wouldnt be happy or show any of these bridges. I don't have to cut anything, slides right up aganst the factory perches if your not doing a frame off. A frame off is a different story but still looks the same.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Yea should be in by today or tomorrow. Ill post up pictuers as soon as I can. Thanks for the complamaints. This whole forum people cutting up this and that and no disrespect to anyone but I wouldnt be happy or show any of these bridges. I don't have to cut anything, slides right up aganst the factory perches if your not doing a frame off. A frame off is a different story but still looks the same.



I do mine the same but the sides plates are a little longer and the cylinder holes on top is larger than the bottom so the cylinder can tilt with the raising and lowering of the car to keep from any rubbing.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Yea should be in by today or tomorrow. Ill post up pictuers as soon as I can. Thanks for the complamaints. This whole forum people cutting up this and that and no disrespect to anyone but I wouldnt be happy or show any of these bridges. *I don't have to cut anything, slides right up aganst the factory perches if your not doing a frame off.* A frame off is a different story but still looks the same.


*INTERESTING... 

*


edmunds costoms hyd said:


> I do mine the same but the sides plates are a little longer and the cylinder holes on top is larger than the bottom so the cylinder can tilt with the raising and lowering of the car to keep from any rubbing.


*NICE...*


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 437098
> View attachment 437099
> View attachment 437100
> View attachment 437101
> ...


Looks good but your gonna lose 2" of room for extra coil if you mount this under the stock perches right?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

90towncar said:


> Looks good but your gonna lose 2" of room for extra coil if you mount this under the stock perches right?


It depends on how low you want to go. Yea its 2 inches but you just cut the coil an extra turn. But like I said it depends. The regal its going on, he wants to lay frame on the ground. Plus its not a frame off. If it was then you can cut the perches out, move it up and gain back those 2 inches.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 437098
> View attachment 437099
> View attachment 437100
> View attachment 437101
> ...



You do any mobile work upstate?


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Hell yea


----------

